# Clock/reloj con retraso

## pelelademadera

Buenas, seguramente es una pavada, pero no logro solucionarlo....

tengo un atraso en el reloj de sistema, pero solo el que ve linux, no el real.

En este momento por ejemplo:

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc /usr/src/linux # hwclock --show && date
> 
> 2017-11-13 15:48:47.443620-0300
> 
> lun nov 13 18:44:37 -03 2017

 

tienen idea como lo soluciono? estoy llegando tarde a todos lados.....

por otra parte:

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ dmesg | grep time
> 
> [    0.001000] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 7300.00 BogoMIPS (lpj=3650000)
> 
> [    0.037864] TSC deadline timer enabled
> ...

 

Gracias de antemano

----------

## pelelademadera

me autorespondo con mi enesima prueba

acabo de borrar: /etc/adjtime

probablemente sea eso ya que cambie de plataforma recientemente conservando la instalacion

----------

## pelelademadera

creo que peor....

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc /home/pelo # hwclock --show && date
> 
> 2017-11-13 16:15:09.383700-0300
> 
> lun nov 13 19:14:05 -03 2017

 

----------

## quilosaq

A ver si es esto:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Base/es#Zona_horaria

----------

## pelelademadera

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> A ver si es esto:
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Base/es#Zona_horaria

 

bueno, probe pasar el reloj a utc, pero sigue todo igual.

me tiene descolocado

recien inicio linux...

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc /home/pelo # hwclock --show && date && uptime
> 
> 2017-11-16 16:16:03.473563-0300
> 
> jue nov 16 16:15:49 -03 2017
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc /home/pelo # adjtimex --compare=4        
> 
>                                       --- current ---   -- suggested --
> 
> cmos time     system-cmos  error_ppm   tick      freq    tick      freq
> ...

 

pareciera que esta app lo acomoda un poco, pero no se si es volátil el cambio o no

----------

## pcmaster

Además de poner bien la zona horaria como comenta quilosaq, ten en cuenta que:

/etc/adjtime sirve para que el sistema reajuste los adelantos y atrasos del sistema automáticamente, pero calculado por el mismo sistema. Es decir, si borras ese archivo y pones en hora el sistema, y una semana más tarde lo vuelves a poner en hora adelantándolo dos minutos, el sistema interpretará que el reloj de tu pc retrasa dos minutos cada semana, y lo tendrá en cuenta para ajustarlo automáticamente. Tienes más información sobre el funcionamiento de ésto en man 8 hwclock.

La forma menos problemática de tenerlo en hora es sincronizar la hora por Internet con un servidor ntp. Puedes usar ntpd o ntp-client.

ntp-client ajusta la hora una sola vez, cuando inicias el sistema. Es útil en PCs de escritorio que los inicias y apagas a diario.

ntpd es un demonio que sincroniza continuamente el reloj con el servidor ntp. Es util en servidores, y no es recomendable en sistemas multimedia de reproducción de vídeo, ya que puede causar saltitos en la imagen cuando se sincroniza el reloj.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Además de poner bien la zona horaria como comenta quilosaq, ten en cuenta que:
> 
> /etc/adjtime sirve para que el sistema reajuste los adelantos y atrasos del sistema automáticamente, pero calculado por el mismo sistema. Es decir, si borras ese archivo y pones en hora el sistema, y una semana más tarde lo vuelves a poner en hora adelantándolo dos minutos, el sistema interpretará que el reloj de tu pc retrasa dos minutos cada semana, y lo tendrá en cuenta para ajustarlo automáticamente. Tienes más información sobre el funcionamiento de ésto en man 8 hwclock.
> 
> La forma menos problemática de tenerlo en hora es sincronizar la hora por Internet con un servidor ntp. Puedes usar ntpd o ntp-client.
> ...

 

uso ntp, el problema es que atrasa mucho, no son 1 o 2 minutos al dia, son horas, sumado a que no apago con frecuencia la pc...

aparentemente adjtimex soluciona mi problema, o sea, uno esta trabajando en la pc, mira la hora y dice es temprano, miras el telefono y llegas tarde a todos lados...

creo que corriendo el servicio de adjtimex no se si se solucionara 100%, pero al menos de momento en 7 minutos se corrio solo 1 segundo, o al menos es la diferencia que tengo, capaz esta desde que booteo

 *Quote:*   

> hwclock --show && date && uptime
> 
> 2017-11-16 17:28:04.233519-0300
> 
> jue nov 16 17:28:05 -03 2017
> ...

 

y por otra parte es el reloj del software el que se atrasa, en la bios anda bien, si yo reinicio el equipo y desactivo ntp, la hora se mantiene aceptablemente en hora, pero la hora que me muestra a mi es la que se me corre....

----------

## cameta

Que cosa más rara. ¿Seguro que la bios está bien? A veces es la pila de la placa que está agotada.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Que cosa más rara. ¿Seguro que la bios está bien? A veces es la pila de la placa que está agotada.

 

si, es la primera vez que me pasa una cosa asi.

ahi aparentemente se corrigio con adjtimex y su servicio

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc /home/pelo # hwclock --show && date && uptime
> 
> 2017-11-17 07:24:32.009681-0300
> 
> vie nov 17 07:24:32 -03 2017
> ...

 

basicamente lo que hice fue ejecutar 

```
#adjtimexconfig
```

y ver como quedo, lo ejecute varias veces hasta que corrigio estimo que un 99.9% el clock, al menos en 8hs no se corrio un segundo.

luego lo agregue rc para que cargue el servicio y listo.

Creo y solo creo, que se debe a los p-states de los skylake-x

gracias a todos por la ayuda

----------

